# The "Poor form" at the gym thread



## PaulGTI

Im starting this for 2 reasons...

1-To make people aware that they may be using bad for, or cheating themselves

2-Well, its a bit of a micky take from the the grunters that every gym has.

My personal favorite 3 "bad forms"...

1-Lat pull downs. Should be done by being seated at the machine, then pull the bar down so that at least your upper arms are parrallel to the floor, or the bar touches you chest. Not to be done by grabbing the bar whilst standing, dropping onto the seat and at the same time leaning back and doing some half lat pull, half row sort of movement.

2-EZ bar bicep curls. Hips should not swing! (unless you count them as cheats, but that should only be 2 or 3 at most. Dont swing hips like your in a hula hoop competition)

3-Heavy chest press. Dont put 3 plates a side on then get 3 mates to spot you, all of them taking at least 5-10kg off you!


----------



## PaulN

Owning a gym ive seen it all, i still like the time i saw one lad doing lat pull downs with such a heavy weight his mate had to help by pulling the cable too!

someone on a bench doing incline chest press only coming a 1/4 of the way down because its too heavy is a good one too.........


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

:lol: very true

The ones that annoy me;

1) Squats - idiots going heavy and only going as far down as to warrant the expression knee bending. They also like to wear the weight training belts, as if they bloody need it! Legs should at least be parallel or lower.

2) Leg press - people who go too heavy or even with a light weight and do not go far down enough. Had one idiot throw on 9 plates on each side and was only moving it 5 inches up and down. When asked wtf was he doing he replied, 'I am getting used to the weight'. What a [email protected]!

3) Chest flyes - not keeping the arms strict and actually allowing the arms to bend on the nagative so instead of a sweeping movement its more of a half ar$ed flye/chest press hybrid.

4) Bench press - no going all the way down so it touches the chest without bouncing it off

Sometimes its not always best to keep technique 100% strict (as long as its not dangerous) but everytime I see these things its like WTF


----------



## thehogester

PaulN said:


> Owning a gym ive seen it all, i still like the time i saw one lad doing lat pull downs with such a heavy weight his mate had to help by pulling the cable too!
> 
> someone on a bench doing incline chest press only coming a 1/4 of the way down because its too heavy is a good one too.........


Where is your gym Paul?


----------



## The Cueball

The roids boys dropping the  weights!!!!

arrrrrgh I hate that!!!!!!!!!! :wall::wall:

If you drop the weight, it mean you have done something wrong you frecking idiot...

Girls who refuse to do enough work to actually sweat

People who use mobiles on the treadmills... why not just go for a walk outside?

People who lift weights for 3 seconds and rest for 8 minutes...hogging the machine

People with belts and gloves

White socks pulled up the shin

Full football strips... the top only...maybe...but the shorts and socks!!! 

Pools of fluid...maybe sweat, but who knows and I don't want to find out!

Not taking a shower after the gym/sauna/steam room then jumping in the pool

The guy that takes almost every dumbell to do his sets...

Sleazy guys trying to chat up all the women..... oh wait...that may just include me...eh, that one doesn't bother me...but it's still rude!

Rant over...I'm off to the gym!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## *Das*

PaulGTI said:


> 3-Heavy chest press. Dont put 3 plates a side on then get 3 mates to spot you, all of them taking at least 5-10kg off you!


LoL :lol:



The Cueball said:


> People with belts and gloves


May I ask why? Im a relitive neewbie to teh gym and use belt and gloves. I feel more comfortable with the gloves becuase I have soft hands  and I thought the belt was to help your back from injury's like a hernia.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

The Cueball said:


> The roids boys dropping the  weights!!!!
> 
> Girls who refuse to do enough work to actually sweat
> 
> People who lift weights for 3 seconds and rest for 8 minutes...hogging the machine
> 
> People with belts and gloves
> 
> The guy that takes almost every dumbell to do his sets...
> 
> Rant over...I'm off to the gym!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:thumb::thumb: :lol: i almost forgot about these ones.

We get a few overweight / basically fat girls who come to the gym only to moan that the excercises hurt and they dont really want to do it. Stupid attitude from fat hungry hungry hippos who want to lose weight but dont want to put the work in.

People who do 1 min on and 5-10 min off reading newspaper, talking rubbish or walking around the gym in the 'bodybuilder strut' checking out everybody else.

I use gloves, got a problem  :lol:


----------



## PaulGTI

I think this list is going to grow and grow.

Not bad form as such, but this made me hold in the chuckle.

2 lads had been training with each other, they came to the counter balance pull up/ tricep dip machine (if you haven seen one, its a machine with a small platform you can kneel on to assist yourself if you cant do bodyweight dips or pull ups. So if you weigh 100KG, and set the counterbalance at 30, you will effectivly be lifting 70KG)

Anyhoo...they must have weighed about 70 kg and they must have not understood how the machine works, they thought they were adding weight!

They started off with 20kg, so effectivly doing 50kg lat pulls, then Increased the counterbalance weight making it easier, but they did all the grunting that it was getting harder, I think they counterbalance 40KG and left it at that cuz "they had dun gud, real gud yeah!"


----------



## The Cueball

DasArab said:


> May I ask why? Im a relitive neewbie to teh gym and use belt and gloves. I feel more comfortable with the gloves becuase I have soft hands  and I thought the belt was to help your back from injury's like a hernia.





SubtleAggressiv said:


> I use gloves, got a problem  :lol:


The belts only help when you are lifting really heavy weights (as far as I am aware)... and I mean strong man weight, like really heavy

As for the gloves.....well hello there sailors... :argie:

:lol:

I get the soft hands etc etc...but I just don't see the need for them, and think they look at bit daft...

Maybe I prefer my hands to get messed up because I'm a pen pusher with soft hands! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

DasArab said:


> and I thought the belt was to help your back from injury's like a hernia.


As the cueball says, only for heavy weights. I was told that I should build up my core so that it could support me for the weights.

You should really be tensing up your core to start off with to build it up.


----------



## The Cueball

PaulGTI said:


> As the cueball says, only for heavy weights. I was told that I should build up my core so that it could support me for the weights.
> 
> You should really be tensing up your core to start off with to build it up.


I don't know if this helps, but I do Barbell good mornings to help build up my lower back....

:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

The Cueball said:


> The belts only help when you are lifting really heavy weights (as far as I am aware)... and I mean strong man weight, like really heavy
> 
> As for the gloves.....well hello there sailors... :argie:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I get the soft hands etc etc...but I just don't see the need for them, and think they look at bit daft...
> 
> Maybe I prefer my hands to get messed up because I'm a pen pusher with soft hands! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:
Yeah I dont use the belts unless Im going really heavy or low as when doing squats but even then its only there more for the mental reminder, as this increases my confidence with the weight rather than for actual support.

DasArab; Work on strengthening your core muscles as this will mean less need for the belt. Only put the belt on when your about to do an excercise rather than keeping it on throughout the whole session. Having a strong core will help to keep injuries at bay and help with many excercises. If your a relative newbie to the gym is it really a good idea to be going heavy yet?! Maybe learn the proper techniques and slowly build on what you have raher than reaching for the big weights. 
Sometimes using a heavy weight is all about ego rather than the need to go heavier. I can get the same pump and get the same growth from using light to medium heavy weights as I can going mad with the kgs.

My gloves arent really gloves they have the wrist supports and a 'tongue' which helps to grip the bar and stop it slipping/rolling off the hand. Found that using gloves all the time is detrimental to my progress and training.
So


----------



## The Cueball

SubtleAggressiv said:


> My gloves arent really gloves they have the wrist supports and a 'tongue' which helps to grip the bar and stop it slipping/rolling off the hand. Found that using gloves all the time is detrimental to my progress and training.
> So


Ahhh, now they are not really gloves eh....

I'm sure I saw you with these on...

http://www.techchee.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/usb-heated-gloves-set-040608.jpg



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

The Cueball said:


> Ahhh, now they are not really gloves eh....
> 
> I'm sure I saw you with these on...
> 
> http://www.techchee.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/usb-heated-gloves-set-040608.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:

Dammit cueball i thought that was to be kept undercover ! 

They keep my hands warm... thats good enough for me.


----------



## The Cueball

Anway, I have seen worse!!!

So back on topic...what else we all got against fellow gym users???

This happened to me just a few days ago:

After my workout, I have just came back into get changed for a shower, I am crouched down to untie my shoes....

Someone comes right up behind me "eh, excuse me, I want into my locker"

I looked up at him.... "I'm just undoing me trainers, can you hang on 2 seconds, or do you need into your locker right now, this second?"... the rest of the locker room laugh...

The guy replies... "well OK, if you are going to be a ***** about it" 



:lol::lol::lol:

He was standing in TIGHT shorts, a muscle t-shirt and a bandana... with glasses.... think more Mr Muscle rather than any muscle...

I just burst out laughing at him, and walked away - in my socks!!!

So, there is another hate... The guy with the locker RIGHT next to mine!!!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

People who do not put their weights back! :devil::devil:

Ultra annoying and stupid.

These guys gotta leave their weights all over the floor so I have to watch where Im stepping like Im standing in the middle of a minefield assault course. Should be banned from gyms imo.


----------



## ChuckH

I wear gloves cos I have very little grip with the first 3 fingers in My left hand... Due to a havy injury back in 2002 at Donnington park.. Dont like them but the little extra support realy helps .........................


----------



## EliteCarCare

I wear gloves when using free-weights and bar exercises as they help with grip and the wrist-strap support on the gloves means I can wrap them round the bar.

Also sometimes strap my knees when going heavy on the leg press and squats. The only time I use a belt is when I'm doing dips (for triceps) and I attach a plate for extra weight..

It does do my head in when people leave weights lying around.. 


Alex


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

I've thought of some more;

1) BO as in body odour from some members in my gym. We now have signs up saying please respect other members and use deodrant :lol: they know who they are so theres no excuse anymore

2) People who dont respect your space - my friend was doing lateral raises and I saw this group of 3 teenagers/young adults next to him chatting a load of crap. One boy then picked up the EZ bar and stood right next to him doing back flips with too much weight and obstructing his set.

3) Leaving my 'gloves' see > http://www.techchee.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/usb-heated-gloves-set-040608.jpg  in the changing room for a minute while I go to the loo and coming back and they had been stolen  I still see the fuggin idiot in the gym with my gloves. Just cant be bothered to say anything, whats the point?


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

I alwasy wear gloves (Well use to ) when doing the weights because it helped with my grip.


My hate is the people who "know" there ripped and remind everybody else by constantly lifting their top up and looking at themselves in the mirror , going back and doing some more weights then returning to the mirror chekcing themselves out again....


fair enough its differant in the sauna but surely if you wanted to look at youself in the first place why wear a top to the gym if all your going to do is lift it up/take it off....


----------



## PaulGTI

R1KK1 BFG said:


> My hate is the people who "know" there ripped and remind everybody else by constantly lifting their top up and looking at themselves in the mirror


I hate that too, but I think jelously might have something to do with it.


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

PaulGTI said:


> I hate that too, but I think jelously might have something to do with it.


lol im not jealous its just the fact that everybody else in the gym manages to keep their tops down/on ....


----------



## DCR

PaulGTI said:


> -Heavy chest press. Dont put 3 plates a side on then get 3 mates to spot you, all of them taking at least 5-10kg off you!


Love it

My pate hate. If you cant lift it, then take some weight off.

Never used a spot meeself


----------



## DCR

Large groups of lads using one machine and taking fecking ages


----------



## iainh

What really gets me (after just getting back from the gym!!) are the groups of "homies" that feel the need to stand in groups of 3-4 round machines without actually doing anything having conversations (consisting of lots of innits!! arrgh!!) across the gym floor and then when they do "workout" spend about a minute between them on every single bit of kit.

Also:
- People who constantly moan when being taught how to train properly also  me off. 
- The one bloke who, whilst on running machine, has to ramp it up to top speed for a second or so - cant wait for the day he falls off that!
- People who make the stupidest noises when lifting  all weight...


Although wouldnt be without the gym. Especially when you hear things like "Yeah, after a good sess its best to use the steam room as the water gets into your muscles and makes em bigger" :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## iainh

DCR said:


> Love it
> 
> My pate hate. If you cant lift it, then take some weight off.
> 
> Never used a spot meeself


A spot is good for the last couple of reps - although a bad spotter is as good as a choc fire guard!


----------



## Ben_ZS

The Cueball said:


> People who lift weights for 3 seconds and rest for 8 minutes...hogging the machine
> 
> :thumb:


I HATE THAT TOO!! Then when you ask how many sets they have left, they look at you like you have just hit their hit mother.

Mine are;

- When I'm training on my own I get a group of 3 lads come up and ask 'if they could jump in with me'.

- Like Paul said, when people put 20kg each side on a EZ bar and swing their hips for every rep.

-The little teenagers that watch you do a heavy set, and when you're finished they 'boptz' over, keep it on the same weight and can't even move it an inch. I make sure I let them know I'm watching them!

-The kids that only go there to do biceps.

There are loads more that I can't think of yet.

I use the strap BTW, so so good http://www.powermyself.com/product/CNP_Pro-Power_Grabs_TA-5L


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Ben_ZS said:


> I use the strap BTW, so so good http://www.powermyself.com/product/CNP_Pro-Power_Grabs_TA-5L


Yeah these^ are what I use just a different brand though. Much better than gloves but the ones I buy are cheaper and great quality.


----------



## PaulGTI

Just thought of another one...

'Ard Geezers that put loads of weight on the cable machine, then do the punch motion. (Usually while sliding backwards)


----------



## stangalang

People who dont put weights away:devil:

People who dont put weights away in order:devil:

People who use their mobile phone when on machinary:devil:

Short shorts (on men!)

And people who do a million fast half assed sit ups and brag how many they can do, then complain that i have the stomach they want when i only do sets of 10 to 20:lol:


----------



## stangalang

Oh, and the 'arms and chest, **** the rest' plonkers, you know the ones, all stooped and ape like, shoulders being dragged to the front of the chest:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

People who train upper body only and neglect their legs.

People who only train the 'show off' muscles like chest and arms and think their hard.

Damn you got there before me


----------



## The Cueball

People must have thought I was mental tonight in the gym...

I was walking about grinning like a loon ball at all these people!!!

At least my sides got a good work out tonight......they are actually not that bad, when you just laugh at them instead of being annoyed!!!



:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Guys who use deodrant and spray their whole body and the whole frickin room as a result. I prefer breathing natural air not whatever industrial odour masker these guys are using.


----------



## Ben_ZS

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Yeah these^ are what I use just a different brand though. Much better than gloves but the ones I buy are cheaper and great quality.


Yea the ones I use are called Power Grabs made by Raw Power.

I also hate it people wear their best clothes to the gym e.g jeans etc.


----------



## iainh

Also,

- People who perform body builder comp poses in front of the mirrors
- People who stretch out unnecessarily - have seen people stretching for what seems like hours............


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Ben_ZS said:


> Yea the ones I use are called Power Grabs made by Raw Power.
> 
> I also hate it people wear their best clothes to the gym e.g jeans etc.


People who wear hats into the gym and even train with them on, like baseball caps with the flat peak.

People who try and tell other people that their technique is wrong but they actually dont know how to do it properly themselves.

'Power grabs' are great I tried using the straps and before that gloves but nothing comes close to this type of equipment.


----------



## Ben_ZS

SubtleAggressiv said:


> People who wear hats into the gym and even train with them on, like baseball caps with the flat peak.
> 
> People who try and tell other people that their technique is wrong but they actually dont know how to do it properly themselves.
> 
> 'Power grabs' are great I tried using the straps and before that gloves but nothing comes close to this type of equipment.


I love them, makes lifting so much easier and you don't have to take them off if you are doing a set without them. I used to use normal lifting straps, but still got all that hard skin on my hands.


----------



## RedUntilDead

people who insist on wearing flip flops when there are signs everywhere telling you not to.
People using loads of weights then leaving them out.
Fooking women reading a book whilst on the bikes pedling soooo slowly, wow that will do you a power of good love?
Old blokes standing around naked watching the tv in the changing rooms, yuk.
School kids in groups of 4 or more, just foook of will you.
The big donks in their muscle vests and stupid oversized baggy american flag print sweat pants, its not a good look sunshine.
Golds gym t shirts and the like, you know, the t shirts (tight n white) with print on such as," the gym is my playground" perlease!
The car keys and mobile phone left at the side of the bench on the floor, the owner spends more time checking his texts, your only in the gym about an hour, cant it wait, knob!
Shadow boxing facing the mirror when your training with weights, nah mate, you dont box do you.


----------



## stangalang

RedUntilDead said:


> people who insist on wearing flip flops when there are signs everywhere telling you not to.
> People using loads of weights then leaving them out.
> Fooking women reading a book whilst on the bikes pedling soooo slowly, wow that will do you a power of good love?
> Old blokes standing around naked watching the tv in the changing rooms, yuk.
> School kids in groups of 4 or more, just foook of will you.
> The big donks in their muscle vests and stupid oversized baggy american flag print sweat pants, its not a good look sunshine.
> Golds gym t shirts and the like, you know, the t shirts (tight n white) with print on such as," the gym is my playground" perlease!
> The car keys and mobile phone left at the side of the bench on the floor, the owner spends more time checking his texts, your only in the gym about an hour, cant it wait, knob!
> Shadow boxing facing the mirror when your training with weights, nah mate, you dont box do you.


:lol:I love those boxers too. I used to run the thai boxing for fitness first, and every now and again they would venture into the class, most wouldn't even last the warm till they told themselves those exact words "nah, i'm not a boxer am i" and yet we had a few women in the class and they would happily bang the pads and bags for an hour and a half straight and love it. Tools!


----------



## Kristy

What kind of palaces..... I mean gyms to you guys train at, lockers, saunas, showers, swimming pools :doublesho
Don't even have heaters in mine  there have been occasions when I've seen a slight frost on the equipment in the past. 
Though it does have it's good points, full size athletics and cycling track outside plus a club house available to all members. 
And it's cheap. 

Just to the right of post code B62 8RW
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

Only gripe's I have are people leaving weights on the floor and groups of more than three training together hogging the equipment for ages.

People with little experience using bad form are usualy shown the error of there ways sooner rather than later.


----------



## PaulGTI

It seems bad form is more prevelent than I expected!

Next question then... Do you ever tell or correct someboday of their bad form?

I was going to, I was on the eliptical (with 30 seconds to go before I was done) and I noticed the woman on the chest press machine was using a grip with her hands bent back at 90 degrees. 

Any-hoo, some other bloke noticed her and said pretty much what I was going to say, along the lines of "'Scuse me, But I noticed you were gripping like this (Bends hand back), you can cause wrist strain like that. Its better to try and keep the wrist flatter". And off he went. He was polite, wasnt in her face, didnt loiter around her but she gave him a look like he had just broken into her house and kicked her kitten!

I probably wouldnt ever try to tell the grunters, but now I dont know if I would for anyone.


----------



## The Cueball

I don't bother tbh...

I don't think it's worth my time....

Although for the people dropping weights I usually say something like:

"wow, that weight must be REALLY heavy for you to keep dropping it"....in a nice sarcastic tone... but only if i am working out right next to them..

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS

I tell some people only if I get the chance. I don't go out my way to do it, don't wanna seem like a smart ****.


----------



## PaulGTI

The Cueball said:


> Although for the people dropping weights I usually say something like:
> 
> "wow, that weight must be REALLY heavy for you to keep dropping it"....in a nice sarcastic tone... but only if i am working out right next to them..


The owner of my last gym used to go up to them and say "Cheers mate, I thought I was going to have to get someone in to check that gravity was still working in this gym, you saved me a job there!"

If they didnt get the hint he would have a word. He was an MMA instuctor and could be quite blunt with people that didnt respect his equipment.


----------



## Ben_ZS

If I see somebody I know using bad form I will get them to do a few lighter sets with me using correct form with 2 second squeezes. When they start struggling I say, 'Come on it's only a light weight.' :lol:

I do like it when people help me correct my form or give me tips, so I do help other people.

What gym do you guys from the West Midlands go to? I'm at Iron Works if anybody knows it or wants to come for a session.


----------



## PaulN

thehogester said:


> Where is your gym Paul?


Leicester Mate.:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

RedUntilDead said:


> People using loads of weights then leaving them out.
> 
> Old blokes standing around naked watching the tv in the changing rooms, yuk.
> 
> The car keys and mobile phone left at the side of the bench on the floor, the owner spends more time checking his texts, your only in the gym about an hour, cant it wait, knob!


lol

These hit the nail on the head.....

I asked two lads who were both on their phones if they was texting each other last night..... lol


----------



## EliteCarCare

DCR said:


> Love it
> 
> My pate hate. If you cant lift it, then take some weight off.
> 
> Never used a spot meeself


True,

A spot has its place though, but only to push out two/three extra reps. Some guys use them for the whole set which is a waste of time..


----------



## liamsxa

The people that do about 1 compound exercise and about 3 things for there bicep and 4 things for there tricep.

this one young guy goes 5 times a week he's getting nowhere, he was in last week one day i was doing my chest and triceps, and i asked him what he was doing, "triceps today" bear in mind he's tiny, im like when did you do your chest "yesterday" so i said well you shouldnt do your triceps the following day, he's like "nah it's ok i didnt really feel my triceps getting worked yesterday"


----------



## gt5500

You guys are lucky my gym is in a uni sports center, we get it all there, my favs are-

people not putting weights away 
people getting out 4 sets of weights for their sets
people choosing weights they can't lift and then getting someone to spot them by which they mean lift the weight for them and then proclaiming they just pressed 120k's
people constantly banging on about protein shakes and how "this one doesn't seem to be doing anything for me" and then asking the ripped guys what they are on, here's a hint, lift some bloody weights instead of talking about shakes and you might see some results
big groups of people that come in most of which are skinny but they have one biggish guy with them who they all seem to worship like a god even though he can't lift particularly heavy weights
people that get a heavy weight and lift it twice and then throw it on the floor to show how hard they are
people doing seated presses but only moving up and down 1mm
girls on exercise bikes going so slowly they may as well have just sat on the sofa to do their bloody revision

I could go on but I think you get the idea :lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball

I love the people that rush from the gym into the lockers to get their "juice" down them...

You only have 10 minutes for it to work.....according to one perma tan muppet in my gym....



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## gt5500

The Cueball said:


> I love the people that rush from the gym into the lockers to get their "juice" down them...
> 
> You only have 10 minutes for it to work.....according to one perma tan muppet in my gym....
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I know it's pathetic, a lot of the guys in my gym drink them whilst they are working out and constantly harp on about how the protein needs to be absorbed during the workout...what workout you've barely broken a sweat. Personally I am not even convinced you need them, I have managed just fine without them, put on a lot of bulk and gained strength, just takes a varied diet thats all.


----------



## PaulGTI

Got another one, mainly done by wimmins...

Go on a treadmil and set the incline as steep as it will go, then hold on to the top of the display and lean back, so they are still at 90 degrees to the treadmill, just as it it was flat.


----------



## Magic Detail

I think most have already covered what many a "gym rat" consider bad form. I myself go 3-4 times a week if I get chance, though I generally do a quick 45/50mins. I get right into it sometimes and end up staying for over an hour. I'll always maintain good form, even if it means doing less weight than my training buddy (though we're quite even these days) or the skinny fellow stood next to me who's swinging like a guy from the 60's but with a weight I'd struggle to move off the rack! lol.

One thing that really gets me though, is those who turn up as if it's a fashion parade. I'm a member of a mainstream gym, so I see all kinds. It's not just women in low cut tops with a full face of make up... no... I see guys wearing sandels, combat pants, D&G vests etc. I mean, get a grip, it's a gym, you go in some cheap vest top / t-shirt, and a pair of shorts or at least tracksuit pants!! 

Not that I'm complaining much about the low cut tops the girlies wear mind you, well, maybe a little - they distract me from my workout!


----------



## robj20

Iv always worn gloves to help my sweaty hands grip, and to stop blisters.

You do see a lot of poor form though, but at least there doing some exercise.


----------



## DCR

Tonight in the gym. Some youngster trying out the squat machine. 50kgs on each side. 

Squat was around 20% of the way down.... 

And he had jeans on....


----------



## Nanoman

Me and the Mrs spent £120 a month on a David Lloyd membership which we used but decided we had better things to spend money on.

She now uses the council gym at £31 a month with newer/better facilities and I use the free gym at work with ancient equipment. I only really use the dumbells anyway. I did benefit from some (expensive) personal training at DL so I believe I am doing things right. My mate is a PT instructor with the cops and says I'm pretty good. I'd rather do half the weight properly than double the weight wrongly. I usually have the gym to myself anyway so it's not really a problem. 

The roid boys throwing the weights down after each set used to **** me off. 
The wannabe roid boys doing 5 sets of 2 reps of a gazzilion KG dumbells thinking they're hard makes me laugh.

I generally find that the people who make a scene do it wrong. The people that keep themselves to themselves and get on with it quietly are the ones that are doing it properly.


----------



## DCR

grantwils said:


> Me and the Mrs spent £120 a month on a David Lloyd membership which we used but decided we had better things to spend money on.
> 
> She now uses the council gym at £31 a month with newer/better facilities and I use the free gym at work with ancient equipment. I only really use the dumbells anyway. I did benefit from some (expensive) personal training at DL so I believe I am doing things right. My mate is a PT instructor with the cops and says I'm pretty good. I'd rather do half the weight properly than double the weight wrongly. I usually have the gym to myself anyway so it's not really a problem.
> 
> The roid boys throwing the weights down after each set used to **** me off.
> The wannabe roid boys doing 5 sets of 2 reps of a gazzilion KG dumbells thinking they're hard makes me laugh.
> 
> I generally find that the people who make a scene do it wrong. The people that keep themselves to themselves and get on with it quietly are the ones that are doing it properly.


TBF to the Wannabee Roid Boys, 5x2 with a very high weight is a valid set range for power lifting

Thinking they are hard is inexcusable LOL


----------



## Estoril-5

the guys who load up 150kg on the squat rack, who then need a spot which means they practically assist them all the way through, dont even squat to parallel and cant even do a full set.

and he was wearing knee straps aswell, dont really need them if youre doing F all of a squat!

didnt really do 150kg's did you mate?? more like 75kgs if you had to do a ATG squat for a full set.


----------



## JSnowDude

It annoys me when people put a towel on a piece of equipment to claim it whilst they are doing 5 sets on something else.....needless to say, the towel goes straight on the floor!

And what it is it with the one stinky guy....there's a bloke at my gym and I don't think he has ever washed his gym kit and the smell is rancid to the point where it stinks out the changing room.

Also hate people not putting things back and spending half their time looking at themselves in the mirror whilst pulling various poses.

Those are my top hates but i'm sure I can think of more )


----------



## Guest

Crikey - all that is enough to put you off going to a gym. I think I'll count myself lucky that I lift at home, in my garage.


----------



## -damon-

it realy pi**es me of when my brother and all his pals put on facebook gona smash the gym tonight,i dont think they realise how stupid they sound and when they get home they put on how much they benched etc :wall:


----------



## Brazo

This thread is why I don't go to a Gym

I train on my own at home!


----------



## Iain00

Definatley have a problem with guys that decide once they have finished their set to SLAM! the weights to the floor. There just isn't a need, I know you are lifting heavier weights than me but I really don't care or go to the gym to watch you.


----------



## kmmfc1

Guys who wear muscle vests, sleeveless tops then proceed to stare at themselves in the mirror.
Guys who spend 2 weeks in Tan Canaria or Tanzarote every f*cking other night.
Guys who walk about drinking their protein shakes in their shakers.
Guys who can't stop talking about what f*cking supplements their on.
Guys leaving weights everywhere and not putting dumbells back on the rack.
Guys who yell/grunt when they are lifting weights.
Guys who wear stuff like they are going out on the town at night or are in a fashion show.


----------



## somouk

PaulGTI said:


> I think this list is going to grow and grow.
> 
> Not bad form as such, but this made me hold in the chuckle.
> 
> 2 lads had been training with each other, they came to the counter balance pull up/ tricep dip machine (if you haven seen one, its a machine with a small platform you can kneel on to assist yourself if you cant do bodyweight dips or pull ups. So if you weigh 100KG, and set the counterbalance at 30, you will effectivly be lifting 70KG)
> 
> Anyhoo...they must have weighed about 70 kg and they must have not understood how the machine works, they thought they were adding weight!
> 
> They started off with 20kg, so effectivly doing 50kg lat pulls, then Increased the counterbalance weight making it easier, but they did all the grunting that it was getting harder, I think they counterbalance 40KG and left it at that cuz "they had dun gud, real gud yeah!"


The amount of time I've had to explain to new gym goers about this machine! 

Most of my annoyances have been covered off really, the only one I haven't spotted is people who go to the gym on their lonesome and then keep asking other random people to spot them and get upset when someone says no.


----------



## ncd

My list of annoyance's have been pretty much covered, but here's a few that also annoy me : 
The `Space Invader' - He takes up more than his fair share of space in the changing room and god help you if you ask him to move up a bit so you can get in to get changed.

The `Hover Bother' - Your using a bit of equipment and he hovers around you like an annoying fly to and get you to hurry up and get off.

`Sweatty Betty'- Incapable of wiping down the piece of equipment they have just used leaving a nice pool of sweat on it.

`Boss Hog' - Uses something for 1 set then sit's there `resting' for 20 minutes.


----------



## ivor

heres my list

1) weight slammers - if you can't control putting it down your using too much

2) Big men _ Just because you lift weights doesn't give you the physic to walk like your carrying carpets especially when you 9st wet through 

3)cyril sneer - Just because you've never seen this technique before doesn't mean it wrong especially when i catch you doing it two weeks later 

4)Mr screamer - Just because you want everyone to look at you you attention whore 

5)Mr ignorant - Please just barge past me because your massive or at least your ego is 

6)Mr steroid - yes you are big but please I am neither intimidated or impressed enough to rush my set


----------



## colarado red

Brazo said:


> This thread is why I don't go to a Gym
> 
> I train on my own at home!


Same here can't stand paying gym membership,to stand around waiting for equipment.


----------



## Estoril-5

for the guys who lift at home, do you have a spotter?


----------



## Guest

Estoril-5 said:


> for the guys who lift at home, do you have a spotter?


I don't. Although, I do know it is only a matter of time before a fail on a lift. I'm getting close to a BW squat, so I'm looking at getting a power rack very soon.


----------



## Leodhasach

This is why I tend to just swim these days :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Just re-read all these comments.... very funny!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Doc

Im pretty new to the gym scene after a long rest, bad form seems to be rife in the young`uns.
Lots of swinging and using weights far too heavy eg, working their abs and back when curling hehe.
Apart from that the council gym I go to is pretty good, not many of your hate list happens, must be lucky


----------



## JJ_

Estoril-5 said:


> for the guys who lift at home, do you have a spotter?[/QUOTE
> 
> No I just don't go ott on the weight right enough.
> 
> I just didn't like sweat on the machines, my pet hate was the rugby boys coming in to throw some weights about and just hog the stuff - well really I just don't like waiting to get on machines with people just sitting about especially bad in the city gyms - too much posing.
> 
> I get a laugh at the looks you get on the boxing stuff its normally near the quieter areas of the gym.


----------



## JJ_

Doc said:


> Im pretty new to the gym scene after a long rest, bad form seems to be rife in the young`uns.
> Lots of swinging and using weights far too heavy eg, working their abs and back when curling hehe.
> Apart from that the council gym I go to is pretty good, not many of your hate list happens, must be lucky


Yeah I agree too many newbs let the mass of the weight have some kind of direct link to their ego. A lesser weight with good form will work better than trying to lift to heavy.

One of the best bit of advice I was given was - nobody is watching you, they're too busy seeing who is watching them.


----------



## The Cueball

JJ_ said:


> One of the best bit of advice I was given was - *nobody is watching you*, they're too busy seeing who is watching them.


Except from all us!!! :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## JJ_

The Cueball said:


> Except from all us!!! :doublesho
> 
> :lol:


Haha yeah depends on the gym I guess. I do all my stuff in the garage now.

Alla ross http://www.rossboxing.com/

Brillaint site.


----------



## The Cueball

JJ_ said:


> Haha yeah depends on the gym I guess. I do all my stuff in the garage now.
> 
> Alla ross http://www.rossboxing.com/
> 
> Brillaint site.


I do get all the home training stuff, but I don't have a pool/sauna or steam room.... yet 

Plus, where are all the gym hunnies when you are stuck in your garage!!

:devil:


----------



## JJ_

The Cueball said:


> I do get all the home training stuff, but I don't have a pool/sauna or steam room.... yet
> 
> Plus, where are all the gym hunnies when you are stuck in your garage!!
> 
> :devil:


I don't use the sauna right enough, I used to use the pool from time to time; great recovery.

With boxing its quite noisy and you cant really wear your ipod because it just bounces about :lol: thats my main reason behind training at home, get to choose my own music and make as much noise as I want.

Ill be moving soon and need to find a new gym right enough because the flat wont have a garage :doublesho


----------



## Andyb0127

I hate poor form the only person your fooling is yourself.

Dumbbell bicep curls where you see the idiot doin them looking more like he's ten pin bowling.

Little spotty kids that spend more time on there phone than training, or just using bench as a seat, it's not a fecking social club.

Mr ego look at the weights I'm doin grunting, groaning, make loads of noise for the attention.

Bloody steroids users that a vest on showing there acne covered back, as you see them get off the bench, makes me look and fecks sake I was gona use that bench, but not after your bloody spots could of burst on it. Great hygiene.

People than train and do reps far to fast and quick yanking the weight around, wait for them to injure them selves.

The muppet that want to talk to you, if I'm in the gym don't bother talking to me I don't mean it to sound rude but I take my training seriously I'm there to train not chat.


----------



## Alex L

I love this thread, we have a few at my gym.

Theres the nearly 60 y/o lady whose in great shape for her age but she lives at the gym and wo-betide anyone who uses her treadmill or fans or moves any equipment shes using, even though she'll set up everything so it's in the way.

Then theres the guy who in the 2 years I've been going has done the same Ab workout everyday as quickly as possible.
I've mentioned to the trainers about it and they've tried advising him but he just seems happy to do the same 7 exercises and in all the time I've been there he's stayed the same shape.

Then, I've saved the best till last. Is Captain Awesome, because he is quite literally F***ing Awesome.

He turns up hand in hand with his missus, her always carrying their gym bag.

Then he'll do 17.5kg DB benches and 12.5 kg DB curls and she'll spot him and encourage him with 'come on baby, you looking really good' and he'll be screaming or swearing as he smashes his weights in the air, hen throws them on the ground.
Then once he's finished the set, they'll have a snog.

Although you can tell when the trainer tells him off for the swearing and throwing stuff as he goes quite for a week.

Again the trainers have recommended he changes his routine but to no avail.


----------



## The Cueball

Wow...I wish I had a Captain Awesome in my place...



That must be a great laughter work out for everyone when he is around!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ivor




----------



## Alex L

The Cueball said:


> Wow...I wish I had a Captain Awesome in my place...
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a great laughter work out for everyone when he is around!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


He's brilliant, when ever we see him around town they're both hand in hand and a can of red bull in the other :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Alex L said:


> He's brilliant, when ever we see him around town they're both hand in hand and a can of red bull in the other :lol:


Just back from the gym.... roids monkey dropping things all over the place.... I shout Captain Awesome to myself..... forgot I had Slipknot blasting through the MP3 player.......

Oh yes........

I did.........

Shouted out loud......a bit too loud..........

And everyone laughed.........

Apart from roids boy.....

I blame you Alex...and I need a new gym!!!!

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:

:devil:


----------



## JJ_

:lol: coming round to home gym !! Thats a bit of a whoopsie


----------



## Alex L

The Cueball said:


> Just back from the gym.... roids monkey dropping things all over the place.... I shout Captain Awesome to myself..... forgot I had Slipknot blasting through the MP3 player.......
> 
> Oh yes........
> 
> I did.........
> 
> Shouted out loud......a bit too loud..........
> 
> And everyone laughed.........
> 
> Apart from roids boy.....
> 
> I blame you Alex...and I need a new gym!!!!
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :devil:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Thats fantastic 

I'm with JJ, home gym is the way forward. Especially as I can buy 100kg of weights and an Olympic bar for just under the cost of a years gym membership. I'd just need to spend a few thousand on a big enough garage though :lol:


----------



## Bulkhead

I'm not sure about the UK but we have a specific genetic disorder in many gym ponies here in Oz. This anomaly results in a heavily developed upper body, with particular emphasis on the triceps, biceps, lats etc but woefully under-developed lower limbs. Basically, these guys tear through all manner of upper body routines but seem to completely forget they have legs. I actually laugh out loud when I see some of them. Most wear long shorts to hide it but you can still see their little chicken legs underneath.


----------



## kmmfc1

Bulkhead said:


> I'm not sure about the UK but we have a specific genetic disorder in many gym ponies here in Oz. This anomaly results in a heavily developed upper body, with particular emphasis on the triceps, biceps, lats etc but woefully under-developed lower limbs. Basically, these guys tear through all manner of upper body routines but seem to completely forget they have legs. I actually laugh out loud when I see some of them. Most wear long shorts to hide it but you can still see their little chicken legs underneath.


One of the best excuses I heard for not training the legs was this....

I was using the leg press machine one day when one of the guys in the gym says to me....
Him: "Here mate, what are you doing?"
Me: "I'm training my lower body mate, why do you ask?"
Him: "Ach, NEVER train your legs mate as it'll just make your d1ck look smaller!":lol:


----------



## robj20

My mates the same only interested in his arms.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I smirk when I see blokes that clearly work on their arms and nothing else. Very very silly.

Surprising how many ignore what I consider the "key" muscle groups - back and chest.


----------



## robj20

Even if im in a rush i make sure to get squats and bench press in there, and i love doing calf raises.


----------



## PaulGTI

Just seen a good one.

1-Get on treadmill
2-decide to send a text
3-decide that walking slows down your texting speed and stop treadmil
4-stand stationary on tradmill and write text
5-walk away from treadmill after 5 mins of texting with a "I've done well" look on her face!


----------



## uruk hai

Perhaps this should be called the "The what annoys me in the gym thread" 

I haven’t read every post but I have witnessed almost everything I've read on here. My opinion is that if people want to cause themselves an injury due to bad technique or more often trying to lift a completely ridiculous weight in any way they can then good luck to them, less muppets in the gym is better for me :thumb:

The thing that makes me laugh is when I go in on a weekend there are always a few groups of lads who "train" together. If they spent as much time actually training as they do looking in the mirrors and trying to pose they would look like Jay Cutler :lol::lol:


----------



## Andyb0127

kmmfc1 said:


> One of the best excuses I heard for not training the legs was this....
> 
> I was using the leg press machine one day when one of the guys in the gym says to me....
> Him: "Here mate, what are you doing?"
> Me: "I'm training my lower body mate, why do you ask?"
> Him: "Ach, NEVER train your legs mate as it'll just make your d1ck look smaller!":lol:


Lol that will be the famous I want t-shirt muscles, no one ever sees my legs lol......


----------



## dogs_basket

Alex L said:


> Then, I've saved the best till last. Is Captain Awesome, because he is quite literally F***ing Awesome.
> 
> He turns up hand in hand with his missus, her always carrying their gym bag.
> 
> Then he'll do 17.5kg DB benches and 12.5 kg DB curls and she'll spot him and encourage him with 'come on baby, you looking really good' and he'll be screaming or swearing as he smashes his weights in the air, hen throws them on the ground.
> Then once he's finished the set, they'll have a snog.


FANTASTIC!! :lol:

That's made my boring train journey a whole lot better (although I'm now getting very strange looks as I pmsl). Is there no way of getting it on Youtube?


----------



## dogs_basket

Estoril-5 said:


> for the guys who lift at home, do you have a spotter?


If you don't spot or have a rack - leave the collars off.


----------



## Estoril-5

dogs_basket said:


> If you don't spot or have a rack - leave the collars off.


how does this help?


----------



## The Cueball

Estoril-5 said:


> how does this help?


Means you can get the weights off the bar as they are not locked on...for those Captain Awesome moments...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## dogs_basket

The Cueball said:


> Means you can get the weights off the bar as they are not locked on...for those Captain Awesome moments...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I've just found a contender to Captain Awesome. Youtube "Moron Fails on Terrible Squat". :lol:

For a bench demonstration Youtube Dumping a Stuck Bench Press. For the alternative google David Little weightlifting.


----------



## Drol

The Cueball said:


> The roids boys dropping the  weights!!!!
> arrrrrgh I hate that!!!!!!!!!! :wall::wall:
> 
> If you drop the weight, it mean you have done something wrong you frecking idiot...
> 
> Girls who refuse to do enough work to actually sweat
> 
> People who use mobiles on the treadmills... why not just go for a walk outside?
> 
> People who lift weights for 3 seconds and rest for 8 minutes...hogging the machine
> 
> People with belts and gloves
> 
> White socks pulled up the shin
> 
> Full football strips... the top only...maybe...but the shorts and socks!!!
> 
> Pools of fluid...maybe sweat, but who knows and I don't want to find out!
> 
> Not taking a shower after the gym/sauna/steam room then jumping in the pool
> 
> The guy that takes almost every dumbell to do his sets...
> 
> Sleazy guys trying to chat up all the women..... oh wait...that may just include me...eh, that one doesn't bother me...but it's still rude!
> 
> Rant over...I'm off to the gym!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Guess that makes me a ****ing idiot on occasion then :thumb:

Judging by this thread detailing world meets must look like a mr universe interlude.


----------



## VIPER

Drol said:


> Judging by this thread detailing world meets must look like a mr universe interlude.


:lol: I have to admit, that thought did occur to me as well.


----------



## Drol

Viper said:


> :lol: I have to admit, that thought did occur to me as well.


Bodybuildings like sex viper, everyone thinks there good at it :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball

Drol said:


> Guess that makes me a ****ing idiot on occasion then :thumb:


Yip, I guess it does...such a sad and pathetic cry for attention 

But, since you seem to love the steroid H drol...and no doubt suffering the side effects...I'll let you get on with it...

Need any help with your back acne...or dealing with your lowered sex drive... :lol:

How about any signs of weakening tendons eh... :wall:

Other side effects include hormonal imbalance, aggressiveness, dizziness and blurred vision. Side effects specific to men are enlargement of the prostrate gland and impotence.

WOW..... Good for you Captain....grrrrrrrr

It's OK, I'm sure the doctors and internet studies are telling lies...all lies I tell you!!!! :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## Drol

The Cueball said:


> Yip, I guess it does...such a sad and pathetic cry for attention
> 
> But, since you seem to love the steroid H drol...and no doubt suffering the side effects...I'll let you get on with it...
> 
> Need any help with your back acne...or dealing with your lowered sex drive... :lol:
> 
> How about any signs of weakening tendons eh... :wall:
> 
> Other side effects include hormonal imbalance, aggressiveness, dizziness and blurred vision. Side effects specific to men are enlargement of the prostrate gland and impotence.
> 
> WOW..... Good for you Captain....grrrrrrrr
> 
> It's OK, I'm sure the doctors and internet studies are telling lies...all lies I tell you!!!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Oww thats just f***in nasty.


----------



## Alex L

I had to resurect this thread after todays session, 

New bloke turned up today, looked like he worked out a bit but...

Now I often wonder how people can work out in jeans when the gyms about 24 Deg C in the evenings, but this bloke had welly boots on and work overalls on and it was 23 Degs today at the gym. 

He left about half an hour before I did and when it was my turn to go home, got to the corner of the road and he'd folded up his overalls and was having a kip on the grass verge 

I was too scared to stop and see if he was ok as he looked like a truck driving serial killer :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr Orgasmo

Alex L said:


> I had to resurect this thread after todays session,
> 
> New bloke turned up today, looked like he worked out a bit but...
> 
> Now I often wonder how people can work out in jeans when the gyms about 24 Deg C in the evenings, but this bloke had welly boots on and work overalls on and it was 23 Degs today at the gym.
> 
> He left about half an hour before I did and when it was my turn to go home, got to the corner of the road and he'd folded up his overalls and was having a kip on the grass verge
> 
> I was too scared to stop and see if he was ok as he looked like a truck driving serial killer :lol: :lol:


LOLLLL

I have to admit I have quit the Gym due to having to wait ages for weights and nearly scrapping with folks in there so I work out at home now which is great. Me, myself and 20kg dumbells 

If I want to do some pull ups I go to the kids play area in the park and work out there lol. I do get some looks but who cares im training hard. Had a few women eye me up in the past as a pub is close by 
Just like a prison workout, some of them boys are huge!

One funny time was 2 kids came up to me as they saw me training and said are you a boxer  so I told them I used to be


----------



## Leodhasach

Drol said:


> Oww thats just f***in nasty.


But funny...



Mr Orgasmo said:


> LOLLLL
> I go to the kids play area in the park and work out there lol.


Erm, I'd be very careful about that one :lol:


----------



## knightstemplar

Last time i went to a gym it was a bit to camp for me, all looked like right said fred and all muscle but obviously had easy jobs cos were all weak as kittens. I shift 5000 kilos in a shift (25kg a bag, used to be 40 until the health and safety girls turned up) and carry up a flight of stairs and lift to shoulder height to empty into vessel, oh the joys of pharma manufacturing. Done this for ten years so get a workout 5 days a week, no wonder im starting to age!


----------



## Guest

best one was in muscleworks in bethnal green london

We was doing a back workout on a hot evening and some prat with his mates was benchin flat and he couldnt push the bar off his chest and his mate said the best line ever

"use your legs" he said ...lol


----------



## Guest

The Cueball said:


> Yip, I guess it does...such a sad and pathetic cry for attention
> 
> But, since you seem to love the steroid H drol...and no doubt suffering the side effects...I'll let you get on with it...
> 
> Need any help with your back acne...or dealing with your lowered sex drive... :lol:
> 
> How about any signs of weakening tendons eh... :wall:
> 
> Other side effects include hormonal imbalance, aggressiveness, dizziness and blurred vision. Side effects specific to men are enlargement of the *prostrate* gland and impotence.
> 
> WOW..... Good for you Captain....grrrrrrrr
> 
> It's OK, I'm sure the doctors and internet studies are telling lies...all lies I tell you!!!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


thats prostate bud also did you cut and paste this off wikipedia?...


----------



## The Cueball

junkfood said:


> thats prostate bud also did you cut and paste this off wikipedia?...


Nope, don't usually use that [email protected]

I actually got it from a collection of well known workout sites... seems there are lots of people having issues with it...

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

PaulGTI said:


> As the cueball says, only for heavy weights. I was told that I should build up my core so that it could support me for the weights.
> 
> You should really be tensing up your core to start off with to build it up.


:thumb: only use the belt in single heavy lifts, if your goal is to train get the core strong with free weights & multi joint exercises, the 5X5 system is excellent for this. Form is very important don't be goaded by the meat heads in the gym. :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf

Hahaha things I don't miss. Used to lift weights regularly, as well as cardiovascular workout.


SubtleAggressiv said:


> Sometimes its not always best to keep technique 100% strict


+1 for form. I had a mate who sometimes came along to weight training and would laugh at how light the weight I was using. Am a big believer in correct form and not causing any damage. He was of the swing-the-weight-around variety.



PaulGTI said:


> 2 lads had been training with each other, they came to the counter balance pull up/ tricep dip machine


I used to use the assisted triceps dip/pullup machine. It wasn't difficult to use. I just read the instructions! :lol:



R1KK1 BFG said:


> I alwasy wear gloves (Well use to ) when doing the weights because it helped with my grip.


I use gloves on compound moves.



R1KK1 BFG said:


> My hate is the people who "know" there ripped and remind everybody else by constantly lifting their top up and looking at themselves in the mirror , going back and doing some more weights then returning to the mirror chekcing themselves out again....


Gah! I had a mate who did the same, except he wasn't ripped. It drove me nuts. Along with his poor training habits, it peed me off to the point where I just didn't go with him to the gym.



DCR said:


> Large groups of lads using one machine and taking fecking ages


Drives me nuts. I often had to change my planned workout because of stuff like this.


----------



## DavieC

I can't be done with folk who put there own se drum and bass music through the audio system and then turn it up loud.


----------



## MarkH

What really pisses me off are Personal Trainers who know FA and teach their clients bad form!

Guys if you are waiting for a piece of equipment why not ask to join in?


----------



## Ben_ZS

MarkH said:


> What really pisses me off are Personal Trainers who know FA and teach their clients bad form!
> 
> *Guys if you are waiting for a piece of equipment why not ask to join in?*[/]QUOTE]
> 
> I feel bad if I need to put more plates on or take them off. I would rather wait and have the machine all to ourselves, plus I only like people I know spot me as I know I can trust them.


----------



## MarkH

Real gym goers don't care about taking plates on and off, after all you are there to move weight , in terms of spotting fine you need someone you know!


----------



## Ben_ZS

MarkH said:


> Real gym goers don't care about taking plates on and off, after all you are there to move weight , in terms of spotting fine you need someone you know!


If I put 3 plates a side on something and somebody asked to 'jump in' and then takes 2 of each side, taking those off and putting them back on for every set that would be annoying. I do however ask if I can 'jump in' with people if I have a feeling they are going to be using the same weight or I'll ask how heavy they are going.

I'm not a fussy gym goer honest!


----------



## MarkH

TBH bud the comment was a general one and not directed at anyone, I have trained with world champion powerlifters and commonwealth weightlifting champions and they really don't mind moving weights, and once you get into a rhythm it speeds up the workout!


----------



## Ben_ZS

MarkH said:


> TBH bud the comment was a general one and not directed at anyone, I have trained with world champion powerlifters and commonwealth weightlifting champions and they really don't mind moving weights, and once you get into a rhythm it speeds up the workout!


Very true mate, it's not that much of an issue really when your into a workout.

I just don't want to be subject any 'roid rage' if I annoy somebody :lol:


----------



## rich-hill

I wish people at the gym I work at would share and Jump in. Get so frustrated with 4 people sat on 4 separate benches just chatting!


----------



## carlwhitley

MarkH said:


> Real gym goers don't care about taking plates on and off, after all you are there to move weight , in terms of spotting fine you need someone you know!


Personally, I welcome the extra rest!

My gym pet-hates...

Talking on the phone/texting. I'll take my phone in there (spit & sawdust gym, so no lockers). It rang the other morning, but I left the room to take the call.

People who leave their sweat on benches.

People who don't put their weights back. If it were up to me, the weights would be back AND in weight order!

The weight droppers.

People who come in wearing their going out clothes and have a quick workout to get some 'pump'.

As for poor form; I don't normally say anything to anyone. If they want to work out poorly, then it's up to them. If they want advice, then there'll be lots of people there to give advice. I think that myself and my training buddy are generally pretty good with our form and we'll correct/comment on each other's form if needed.


----------



## Alex L

Had someone at the gym the other day put his towel down on the bench press, stack up about 25kg on each side, then lift the weights off and deadlift them.

Once he'd finished his set he'd re-rack them on the bench

he did this for 6 sets in the end.

And I was also sad the other day as the trainer was telling me Capt Awsome has been banned from the gym for swearing and throwing the weights around


----------



## JJstiuk

LOL Been reading through this thread and just had to post, Now I am relatively a new gym user and have been attending my local gym for the past 3 months and am loving it, by asking questions to the trainers and other gym users coupled by some good tutorials from youtube I feel I am learning a lot and getting results. However, Some retard gym users really do grind my gears. One chap in particular who thinks hes some kinda gym king stands on the seat for the sholder press machine and uses it for some kind of bizzar sholder arm pull up idea, Looks really stupid not to mention dangerous and the fact that someone has to sit on the seat he has just been standing on, he also "invents" excercises to do with dumbells such as getting a ball, laying on it while putting his feet on a work bench and doing a chest press with dumbells... Why not just use the bench???
He then proceeds to stand outside the gym smoking after a workout. Truely an awesome man.

The amount of gym users that use gym equipment incorrectly is shocking and im just a beginner and can see flaws in these gym users, in my opinion if your not going to exercise correctly and use the machines for the manner in which they where intended then dont bother. Least I get a good laugh though.


----------

